# That's Wierd



## Crazy Horse (Jan 30, 2007)

Got the mail today, and to my surprise, I got 30 more seeds. I ordered seeds in beg of Dec. and received them end of Dec. (10 Early Misty's, 10 Purple Power and 10 freebies) I got them from Amsterdam Seed Bank. And now today I got the exact same order? Could I have lucked out and got some free seeds, or am I getting scammed? I used my credit card to order. I have been told by a few people that they are a very reputable company. 

I guess I got to wait till my bill comes to find out for sure. Anyone ever had this happen? CH


----------



## Brouli (Jan 30, 2007)

uuuuu   bro   check this out  iv heard that  cops did  this in florida they reorder seed , exact same order like the guy did 2 moths before and after he recive them 2 moths later they ride his house found 18 plants and he got lock up  

NEXT TIME BUY YOURSELF GIFT CARD AND USE THAT AS YOUR CREDIT CARD 


or you got lucky  they make mistake


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 31, 2007)

Dude, check your statement online or call the credit card company...if there is no reccord of the second transaction, call the seed bank, and yes they have a phone number, it will be on file with your credit card company. ask them to verify the ORDER date..if they are the same, it was a glitch, if they are different and it is not on your credit account, You may be a "florida target". if bolth the order and the charge is duplicated, it was a mistake on theyre part. thats what I gather anyway.


----------



## stan (Jan 31, 2007)

Did you receive your free seeds when you ordered?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 31, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Got the mail today, and to my surprise, I got 30 more seeds. I ordered seeds in beg of Dec. and received them end of Dec. (10 Early Misty's, 10 Purple Power and 10 freebies)



sounds like it. 

i agree with quickly checking my credit card statement online and seeing if i was charged for them. followed by a call to the company you ordered them from. if something isnt right i would be moving my grow ASAP!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 31, 2007)

Same thing happened to me a while back .. and I was only charged once !

Never look a gift horse in the mouth, I reckon


----------



## Brouli (Jan 31, 2007)

in that case  you lucky s man


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 1, 2007)

Hmmmm. This doesn't sound good fellas. I will check my cc company tomorrow, and see. And when I think about it, there was a Flrida phone number on my phone last weekend, and when I called it back, it was just a fuzzy noise. If I eat my plants and seeds right now, will I get high? JK. gonna get down too the bottom of this!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 1, 2007)

Checked my cc company today, and no extra charges. I emailed the seed bank last night and no response yet. So hopefully they messed up. If not, I am going to be slightly paranoid. And angry.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 2, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Checked my cc company today, and no extra charges. I emailed the seed bank last night and no response yet. So hopefully they messed up. If not, I am going to be slightly paranoid. And angry.


I wouldn't worry. Sounds like the bean company screwed up. You all should remember...too much weed makes you paranoid!!!eace:


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks like Santa revisited me because the seed company emailed me back, and they said their shipping department screwed up. I have so many seeds now I don't know what to do with them. Poor me! HAHA!!


----------



## Brouli (Feb 2, 2007)

you can always share with me 

let me ask you something   did you order them to your hause ??


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 3, 2007)

I know it is a no no, but I did. But the amount that I am growing at one time, isn't much. So I am not too worried about it. I will just have to store them for a rainy day. It is not to often that something like this (free seeds) happens to me, so Brouli, we will have to arm wrestle for them lol. Winner takes all!


----------

